# How to improve sperm naturally



## rh75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, I am fairly new to this but wanted to get some advice. I posted a similar topic on another board but had no replies...
We had DS with ICSI as my OH had low motility. I am so blessed to have him and we are TTC another and because I am still breastfeeding my nearly 2 year old (!! I know) I wanted to explore natural methods. 
Unbelievably we fell pregnant after he did accupuncture but sadly I miscarried.

My OH has been taking a few tests and they have got worse...most recent was

Results = sperm count 143, volume 1.1 ml, slow progressive 2, 62 non motile, 13 non progressive, 23 rapid progressive, 95 abnormal.

Does anyone know what they mean? What further tests can he have? (I am worried he may have undiagnosed illness causing this)Can you get a referall to a urologist? And if so what do they do?

He was taking Selnium and Zinc, any other vitamins and health things he could try?

Thank you!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi RH75

Diet and exercise can help plus keeping hydrated, reducing caffeine, alcohol and nicotine.

This is an excerpt from Angelbumps Fertility Protocol lower down on this thread - it may help

Karen

_Male Protocol

Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm. As it is an antioxidant, both of you could take vitamin E up until your pregnancy test, not after.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

When it comes to his fertility:
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) - men:
Together with zinc, B6 is essential for the formation of male sex hormones. A deficiency causes infertility in animals. 
Sources: molasses, brewer's yeast, whole grains, nuts, brown rice, organ and other meats, egg yolks, fish, poultry, legumes, seeds, and green leafy veggies.
Dosage: RNI 1.4 mg per day, but up to 50 mg may be used per day.
Note: Zinc is needed for its absorption.

Vitamin B12 - men:
Folate and B12 are needed for the synthesis of DNA and RNA. These make up the blueprint for the genetic code of the entire body. Low levels can cause abnormal sperm production, reduced sperm counts, and reduced motility. even if your count is only on the low side, supplement with B12.
Sources: lamb, sardines, salmon, fermented foods that contain bacteria. Calcium aids in its absorption.
Dosage: RNI from 1.5 mcg per day. _


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

My husband had a few poor sperm samples in 2007 & 2008, I'd make him take vitamins & eat fruit etc.. But quite often he would 'forget' his vit or didn't feel like an apple  

In the end I got annoyed that I was making all the sacrifices & he wasn't, I bought him wellmans conception vitamins specifically designed for fertility, every night before bed I'd call him into the kitchen to take it lol & I made something for tea every night packed full of goodness like casseroles with 600 vegetables in 

Instead of buying fizzy pop I'd buy fresh orange juice etc.. & I swapped to decaf tea & coffee, (he didn't or should I say doesn't even realise this bit)

It must of worked as we had ivf last month & 10 out of 15 eggs fertilised without the need of icsi & the past few semen analysis tests have come back much better than previous years. Also I have had 2 natural pregnancys which were ectopic so no children & this ivf resulted in miscarraige, but I've had 3 pregnancys with my husbands sperm.

Some men have underlying problems which make them have not so good quality sperm, but I think with my husband it was a case of tweaking lifestyle (which I tweaked for him) 

HTH x


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

My other half had a low average sperm count of 12million and after stopping smoking, not going out as much and taking Wellman fertility vits it went up to 65million!! That's all he changed.


----------

